# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [23-11-17] UMTv2 - Huawei Flasher - Initial Release - Qualcomm and HiSilicon

## mohamed73

*UltimateNCK Huawei Flasher* *Supports 2016 and Newer Qualcomm Devices* *Supports Almost 99.99% HiSilicon Devices*    _Highlights:_ *[x] Flash Original UPDATE.APP or Crypted UPDATE.APP*
--- Huge Firmware Collection on Support
--- This Support Area is accessible from UltimateHWF Software.    *[x] Repair Devices with Firmware Issues*
--- Bootloop Issues
--- Stuck on Logo Issues
--- Stuck in Fastboot or other software related Issue _Note : Repairing Security Related Data is already supported our Huawei Module_    *[x] Write UPDATE.APP Package in*
--- UPDATE Mode
--- Fastboot Mode
--- No need to Unlock Bootloader
--- No need to worry about FRP Lock    *[x] Write BOARD Software (Factory Repair File)*
--- You can write either in Fastboot or Emergency Mode.    *[x] Custom or Unsigned ROM Flashing*
--- It can write these ROMs in Fastboot without Signature / Compatibility Issue.   *[x] Partition Extraction from UPDATE.APP to IMG File.*   *[x] Partition Writing From Text File Config*   *NOTE:* 1. You need Huawei Tool Activation to use this Module.
1. You can use this Tool with same activation or can buy if not have activated yet.   *Benefits of UltimateNCK Huawei Activation:*
- Repair Software Issue, Fix Bootloop or Hang on Logo on most Devices.
- Repair IMEI, MEID, ESN, SN or even can repair Empty Boards.
- Reset FRP on many devices.
- Read Bootloader Unlock Key for most devices.
- You get all these Unlimited for 1 / 2 Year (based on Activation)    *This is Activation Based Module    Available Activations:
- 1 Year - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- 2 Year - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   All Functions are UNLIMITED after Activation  No Credits, No Hidden Charges*    *WARNING : ESN  / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR  ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE  RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED  IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.  ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused. *   *How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*     *PLEASE  DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND  SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.**  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------


## haffaga

merci freeeere

----------

